
Ready to Pay $30k for Sharing a Photo Online? House of Reps Thinks You Are - glitcher
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/10/ready-pay-30000-sharing-photo-online-house-representatives-thinks-you-are
======
mceachen
Are there any other media outlets covering this?

The analysis is decidedly one-sided: basically asserting that no lawyers will
copyright-troll, because patent trolling is no longer a problem. As if.

[https://www.congress.gov/congressional-report/116th-
congress...](https://www.congress.gov/congressional-report/116th-
congress/senate-report/105/1?overview=closed)

